
Collaborative live coding in VR with three.js - gfodor
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RAJgLQyvpc0&t=30s
======
acous
Interesting interview with the same guy (audio).

[http://voicesofvr.com/214-using-three-js-to-create-social-
vr...](http://voicesofvr.com/214-using-three-js-to-create-social-vr-
applications-with-altspacevrs-javascript-sdk/)

------
billconan
interesting concept, but I can't really read any text with oculus rift. not
enough pixels, the resolution is simply not enough.

